# my little buddy shot a mountain monster!



## ryano (Nov 30, 2011)

My little 8 year old buddy Riley shot this 12 pointer in Fannin County Sunday evening while hunting with his dad

A FINE deer anywhere! An AWESOME deer from the mountains 

Congrats Riley from Uncle Ryan!


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Very COOL! Very nice buck! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang Ryano. That's a hoss! Tell him congrats.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW!! That is an AWESOME buck! Congrats!


----------



## RNC (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice !

Congrats 2 him ;]


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 30, 2011)

That will be a hard one to top.  Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## ryano (Nov 30, 2011)

bamaboy said:


> Very COOL! Very nice buck! Congrats to both of you!





01Foreman400 said:


> That will be a hard one to top.  Congrats to the both of you.



Dont wanna mislead anyone! I didnt have anything to do with it fellas!  Im just posting up his pics so he can see them 

His dad got to watch him make the shot   a memory that will last a lifetime


----------



## buff14 (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful buck congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great buck, tell'm congrats!


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Buck of a lifetime anywhere!!!!!!! Awsome!!!!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats to the little fellow


----------



## Hoss (Dec 1, 2011)

Tell that lad congrats.  I bet his Dad is about as pumped as he is.

Hoss


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 1, 2011)

Shonuff stud awesome job little guy....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW what a buck. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wow !*

Congrats 2 that young man !!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice buck for the little man! Congrats!


----------



## dkennedy (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy cow!!! Way to go. I'd like to shoot one like that.


----------



## Sureshot01 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats!! Who had buck fever more, Riley or his dad?!?! When my son got his first deer, my knees were knockin for sure!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2011)

Great buck, congrats to the young man. Killer haircut too......


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2011)

May want to check the records.  That one may break the top ten


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats a goodun. Congrats to the little man!


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tell him  He did  darn good !!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 3, 2011)

Thats a great buck congrats .


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 4, 2011)

Great Buck, way to go there lil man.


----------



## MORGAN57 (Dec 4, 2011)

best buck ive seen all year. what a kill.good to see a young man hunting.good job dad.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2011)

That's awesome Ryan, congrats to the lil man!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 4, 2011)

heck of a deer!


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ryano (Dec 5, 2011)

razorwolf said:


> What a awsome BUCK!!! What part of Fannin was it shot?



off of Loving Road near My Mountain on private property 

we were gonna see about entering it into the county by county records that DNR keep but evidently the buck has to score 145 or better for a firearms kill.


----------



## flattop (Dec 5, 2011)

Mighty fine buck!


----------



## red ranger 3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job man. That's an awesome deer!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2011)

Wowzers.  Awesome, Awesome deer! and great memory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2011)

goooood lawd!!! awesome!!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome deer!!!!


----------

